# Help with cat food



## hedgiehedgie (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi im a new owner and just got my hedgehog as a friend didnt want it.. Im trying to find the best dry food diet for the hedgehog. Hes 8months old and the popular brands that are available or popular at this forum is hard to find here.. just a heads up, heres the brands there is available to me

Addiction
ANF
APro
Aristo-Cats Yi Hu
AvoDerm
Azmira
Eagle Pro
Fancy Feast
Felidae
Friskies
Fussie Cat
Iams
Natural Balance
Nutra Gold
Nutrience
Pro Plan
Royal Canin
Sanabelle
Science Diet
Solid Gold
Taste of the Wild
Wellness
Eagle Pack
Holistic Select
Feline Tribute
Feline Tribute, Cat dry food
FirstMate
Primal
Profine
Prizm
Origin 

These are the few better brands of cat food we have 
based on the cats' natural high protein/low carb diet. Grain free content. Mainly land-based meat source.

Orijen -Cats & Kitten. 
Contains good quality ingredients. Claimed to be human grade sources.

Taste of the wild -Rocky Mountain Feline. 
Contains good quality ingredients

Solid Gold - Indigo Moon Holistic (all life stage) 
Contains good quality ingredients
But their Kats & Flocken flavor contains poorer ingredients. 

Acana -Wild Prairie or Grasslands. 
Both flavors contain good quality ingredients


I got thrown off when reading the protein lvl etc.. i only know how to read meat and meat by products.. Can anyone please guide me to the right path on which is the best to select and whats the best mix?And is mix necessary? Thanks


----------



## hedgiehedgie (Jan 16, 2015)

I ended up getting, pro nature, holistic turkey &cranberries formula. 28% protein 18% fats. Mixing with wellness core, indoor formula.. Here is the ingredient list..

Can anyone please please advise me. Thanks a million


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

So when you look at the guaranteed analysis on the bag or online you will see the protein values. 

The Indigo Moon you picked out is 42% protein and 20% fat. Both are way to high for a hedgehog unless used in a mix to lower both. Hedgehogs need below 35% protein and under 15% fat. The Orijen is the same way, 42% protein and 20% fat. 

The Acana Grasslands is a little high on fat but the protein levels are good! Same with the Wild Prarie. 

I will begin my hedgehogs on the KAtz n Flocken soon. The rice isn't the worse of ingredients and as long as it's not brewers rice than I am fine with it. 

Wellness is also a great brand as well. I'm using their adult weight one.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

We must have been posting at the same time. Those look great to me!!


----------



## hedgiehedgie (Jan 16, 2015)

DesireeM81 said:


> We must have been posting at the same time. Those look great to me!!


Haha sorry i got a bit confused when seeing ur msg.. so is my current two mix ok? im not sure about the protein lvl etc for the wellness tho

Pronature holistic 28% protein 18% fat
Wellness core crude protein not less than 38%? Crude fat not less than 12%? crude fat not more than 14%?

Thats what it wrote.. Im really not sure..


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes I think both of those foods are good! You did a great job! I just revamped my hedgies menu too so I feel the struggle.


----------



## hedgiehedgie (Jan 16, 2015)

DesireeM81 said:


> Yes I think both of those foods are good! You did a great job! I just revamped my hedgies menu too so I feel the struggle.


Thankyou so much!! Yes I was really confused and frustrated cause its information overload n hard to understand.. Thankfully it went ok..

Can I also check what commercial dry treats that I could give him daily once or twice a day..as im squeamish on mealworms n on a daily basis hard to only give a small tiny bit fruits...are those dehydrated apple , carrot etc for hamsters treats ok? What about hamster treat raisin?


----------



## polo122 (Mar 31, 2015)

I use natural balance green pea and chicken. I mix it with the hedgehog food she was used to because I'm switching her over.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

The picture you posted shows that the protein is 38%, not 28. It is too high, but you can mix it with another food to bring the average down. 

Natural Balance is an ok food, but seems to cause tummy problems, loose poops and some hedgies just will not eat it. 

Introduce any new food slowly and just one at a time so you can see how your hedgie reacts.


----------

